# Party favors



## ReynaJohn (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all,
What kind of desserts would you choose for the corporate party? Last day I had assigned a work for the event management. We are hosting a party at our office. Actually, I am new there and haven't had any idea about how the events are held before. I need to manage the food items and drinks there. I need to know the desserts commonly used for the office parties, that I can make a change to the food menu accordingly. I got a rough idea about party favours used for the corporate events from an article. I am looking for something interesting and innovative because I need to present my abilities before them. I need do my best so please help to find out the best party favours used and the things are to be arranged attractively.


----------

